# Trying to rescind



## BatchJob (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi All,
We just signed a contract with Diamond and after doing more research we realized that what we thought we purchased was not what we got. We sent a letter this morning to rescind. However, we also requested “signature confirmation” on the letter. Will that be a problem?
we also received a tablet, do we need to send it back? And does it have to be before the 5 day rescission period? I don’t care to keep the tablet it’s a cheap piece of junk I just hate to pay more to send this overnight.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BatchJob (Jul 1, 2021)

They had the tablet listed under “closing costs” with no value assigned - very odd.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 1, 2021)

BatchJob said:


> Hi All,
> We just signed a contract with Diamond and after doing more research we realized that what we thought we purchased was not what we got. We sent a letter this morning to rescind. However, we also requested “signature confirmation” on the letter. Will that be a problem?
> we also received a tablet, do we need to send it back? And does it have to be before the 5 day rescission period? I don’t care to keep the tablet it’s a cheap piece of junk I just hate to pay more to send this overnight.
> Thanks in advance!


Do send the tablet back!


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jul 1, 2021)

You need to send the tablet back. I'm not sure if that has to be within the 5 day period but I don't think it will hold up the rescission if it's not within that time frame.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2021)

@*BatchJob*

I advise folks to note in the rescission letter that 'promotional materials to be returned under separate cover'. Then send it by the cheapest means. I'm assuming you will send the letter to the business office, and if you send the junk to the resort (they don't want it in the business office). Keep the postal receipt in case there's a question later.

Jim


----------



## BatchJob (Jul 1, 2021)

Sent the second package with tablet out regular mail and included the notice in it as well. I added a note stating “second notice with promotional material return.” This should do it I think. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 7, 2021)

BatchJob said:


> Hi All,
> We just signed a contract with Diamond and after doing more research we realized that what we thought we purchased was not what we got. We sent a letter this morning to rescind. However, we also requested “signature confirmation” on the letter. Will that be a problem?
> we also received a tablet, do we need to send it back? And does it have to be before the 5 day rescission period? I don’t care to keep the tablet it’s a cheap piece of junk I just hate to pay more to send this overnight.
> Thanks in advance!



@BatchJob to track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  RAs per half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## BatchJob (Jul 7, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> to track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  RAs per half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shameless .


We saved 18k for the 10 year 7,500 points annual package, plus 10 years of  1300/year maintenance fees.


----------



## Maghann112 (Nov 28, 2021)

BatchJob said:


> We saved 18k for the 10 year 7,500 points annual package, plus 10 years of  1300/year maintenance fees.




so it worked for you? They cancelled the contract and returned all your money?


----------



## moonstone (Nov 28, 2021)

Maghann112 said:


> so it worked for you? They cancelled the contract and returned all your money?



They have to, it is the* law*!  If you rescind as per their instructions (usually located near the signatures page of your contract) and within the legal timeframe for the state you signed the contract in, the company *must *accept your cancellation wish and refund all of your deposit. 
Congrats on finding TUG in time to save yourself a boatload of money!

~Diane


----------

